# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT με Equal-Cost Multipath Support (OSPF load balance)

## r3b

Εφτιαξα ένα OpenWRT με Equal-Cost Multipath support.
Ζητούνται Beta-Testers και σχόλια. 

http://r3b.bug.gr/index.php?p=16

----------

